# FTP attack



## mfaridi (Dec 14, 2008)

I use FreeBSD 7 and today I see my log about FTP and I see many people try connect to my FTP server , and they can not , I think I have FTP attack like SSH attack
Can I block FTP attack without Firewall , I use denyhost for SSH attack .
Can I find package for FTP attack ???
I use 
	
	



```
pure-ftpd-1.0.21_2
```


----------



## brd@ (Dec 14, 2008)

mfaridi, you should really just use a firewall... It is designed for this. That said I'm not sure of any FTP packages that use tcpwrappers. A quick google for something like "FTP server tcpwrappers" should help you along your quest.


----------



## r-c-e (Dec 14, 2008)

SSHGuard and Bruteblock can do this, SSHGuard by default uses hosts.deny.


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 14, 2008)

vsftpd can be configured with tcpwrappers.


----------



## sniper007 (Dec 30, 2008)

You can change default ftp port. This will reduce brute force attack.


----------



## hydra (Jan 4, 2009)

Check this out:
http://www.ossec.net/en/attacking-loganalysis.html


----------

